# Question re Pump Accessories



## astbury1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi am a little shocked that I have just contacted animas and I require a strap to hold the pump in my bra. They said that I had to pay for it? £11!!!! for a strap!?

I said that I had one free with the pump but now require another and apparantly they do not provide them free of charge? Is this normal??  I find it hard to believe that everything else with my pump is free yet a piece of strap to hold it in place is chargable?


----------



## Annette (Jun 16, 2014)

yes, this is normal. Roche charges £15 for their holders, after the one that you get for free when you get the pump. (Actually, I got 3, but that was because my DSN kept forgetting what she'd given me  )


----------



## astbury1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow so shocked by this and was not informed of this at the time. What amazes me is that now am diabetic I get free prescriptions for stuff that isnt even diabetes related! None of it makes sense to me at all!


----------



## Redkite (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes they don't give away free accessories - however you don't have to buy from Animas as there are plenty of online suppliers to buy pump pouches etc from (although obviously we haven't needed to look for a bra strap


----------



## trophywench (Jun 16, 2014)

Well - it's not a necessity, is it?

I've used mine twice I think.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jun 16, 2014)

I got a couple free with my Accu-Chek Combo but they don't sit well under clothes. Still prefer to tuck the pump just inside the bra cup.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm gobsmacked people can do that.  My bra cups fit my breasts, after all, that's what they are sposed to do.  If you can get a flipping insulin pump in with your boob - especially a Roche one! - you are clearly buying too big bras !


----------



## astbury1 (Jun 17, 2014)

To me it is a necessity. It keeps it from falling out my bra when I wear a skirt or dress. I wear a belt most of the time with pouch that they supplied and this suits me best when at am work. I feel this is necessary as not all my clothes have pockets. This clip is not very good and dont really want it just hanging off my stomach  Luckily I contacted my animas rep and she was very nice and said that she got some free every month and she would send me some spares.  Im not one to complain however on this occasion I am glad I did. I already pay for all my own cgm stuff without complaining as I feel that this is not necssary for everyone however for me it is a life saver


----------



## Pattidevans (Jun 25, 2014)

trophywench said:


> I'm gobsmacked people can do that.  My bra cups fit my breasts, after all, that's what they are sposed to do.  If you can get a flipping insulin pump in with your boob - especially a Roche one! - you are clearly buying too big bras !



Totally agree, bras should fit properly.  I do find though that I can tuck the pump next to my skin between the cups when wearing an older bra which has stretched a bit, but not with the 2 new and properly fitting ones.  It's a conundrum when wearing a dress, cos the only place I can put one where it doesn't show is between my breasts.  The accuchek "hanger" is useless for me.  I'm wondering what the Animas one looks like?


----------



## astbury1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi the animas have two, one where it hangs with a pocket which I have never used. The other is literally a velcro strap that holds it i place. I put mine under the cups inbetween my breasts at the front. Suprisingly comfortable. Just a bit werid when you have to rumage down there to get it out when wearing a dress. Although I did this at a wedding on Saturday and no one actually noticed


----------



## Pattidevans (Jun 25, 2014)

astbury1 said:


> Hi the animas have two, one where it hangs with a pocket which I have never used. The other is literally a velcro strap that holds it i place. I put mine under the cups inbetween my breasts at the front. Suprisingly comfortable. Just a bit werid when you have to rumage down there to get it out when wearing a dress. Although I did this at a wedding on Saturday and no one actually noticed


Ah... I'll have a google and see if I can get one of those.  With the roche pump the meter does all the work so you never have to rummage in clothes - one of the reasons I chose it


----------



## Pattidevans (Jun 25, 2014)

Good grief - just found it - it's just a piece of Velcro (hook side I presume? That is the one with the hooks, not the fluffy side) it's 4p an inch in haberdashery shops!  In fact as an ex-professional curtain/soft furnishings maker I have a roll of it stashed away!  Anyone want to buy short lengths for £11?  LOL!


----------



## astbury1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah that is the advantage of the Roche one. I was convinced that I was going to have that one but then changed my mind as I have the dexcom G4 which goes with this and for some reason I just found the animas vibe more user friendly. I think there is advantages and disadvantages to all of them. I think we are just very lucky to have any kind of pump. Seems like a postcode lottery. I have only had the diabetes 2 years and got a pump after 1 year. Only had it 3 months and am still mastering the art...... if there is such a thing!


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jun 25, 2014)

My bras are definitely the right size! Measured by John Lewis. The pump fits just inside the cup edge - 25% of it inside to hold it in place. Once it's there I can forget about it for the rest of the day.


----------



## heasandford (Jun 25, 2014)

clearly everyone's boob shapes are different, I don't stand a chance of fitting my Accuchek pump inside my bra! However I have found the thigh pouch works well when wearing close- fitting dresses, I use the M&S cheap suspender belt to hold it in place. Whatever works! I would not be without the remote meter, it's the key for me but I wasn't given any choice, so just as well!


----------

